
Keeping Your Account Protected - ndrake
https://blog.adafruit.com/2016/11/01/keeping-your-account-protected/
======
patcheudor
I got that e-mail today. Maybe I'm old. Maybe I'm grumpy. Maybe I'm not hip,
but conversational language for a matter this serious comes across as flippant
and doesn't help me feel better.

When I then read that they were "protecting" passwords with MD5 and no mention
of even a salt my blood tends to boil even more. This is a serious situation
and the fact that they were apparently only using MD5 as recently as 2014
makes me wonder how serious they've been at protecting any data.

